# Oh dear - we have gone and booked our dogs in for THAT op!



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear - We have finally done it and have got both our little Bologonese dogs booked into our vets for being spayed and neutured on the 7th May and must say we both feel a little bit aprehensive to say the least! My best friend Briarose got both her dog and bitch welsh terriers done a few months back and they were both back to normal within 24 hours - so that is encouraging but I know both me and Gilbert will be like worried parents on the day!

We had toyed with the idea of having a litter from them but I know I would find it hard to part with their puppies plus the Bolognese world are keen to keep any breeding practices to a strict code and as the Bolognese are still classed as a rare breed in the UK the UK's Bolognese Club have strict rules and regulations that they ask any Bolognese owner to adhere to and we did promise the respective breeders that we would not have a litter with our 2. We are therefore worried about any prospective 'accidents' when Candy Kisses next comes into season so we have decided to err on the side of caution and get both Candy and Buddy done asap.

I am dreading the day they both go in for this op and I just hope they are both ok and will be glad when it is all over and they are both back to normal.

Sue


----------



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

Good luck [+]

This probably doesn't help, but I now regret that we had our Cairn spayed. I doubt we'd actually breed from her, but now there's no option. On the flip side, there's no worry about letting her out in season which is handy given how prone she is to go wandering.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

well done, its a good decision, and by the way, both of them will be zooming about as per usual in a day or so. 

Your dog may have a bit of a surprise coming when he bends over to lick his........where did they go? 8O 


Always amazes me the way animals get up and go from a very short rest after surgury which would have a human laid up for days and needing all sorts of aftercare.

Biologically, everything on a dog works in the same way as humans, they must be just less self important.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We got our Lab done when he was about a year old. He was back to normal the next morning after sleeping alot.

The only problem was it has settled him down to the point all he does is sleep now :lol: . That is until his food bowl moves.  


Richard...


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lab-Food.


My mate used to say about his Lab, he was a 


life support system for his stomach



which made me smile.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

You are worrying needlessly...honest.

I know they are like children, yes I've got a 13 stone one called Flint who is at times more trouble than a 2 year old child....but
the op is straightforward, and they do recover fairly quickly.

If however, the stiches look red and sore, you could apply a little germoline to soothe them (I did it on Flints bits when he had the chop as his stiches seemed very tight)....

In a week you won't know what the fuss was about!
In a funny sort of way, no worse than us having our tonsils out.....hmmm


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks folks - I feel better about it already.  

Sue


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

My Bichon Frise gave us very resentful looks after his op. It was my ex-wife's idea. We felt very guilty. He still had the urge when he met a bitch in season, but was left very frustrated. Poor little chap. I often regretted doing it to him. 

I still miss him.

SD


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

It will be worse for you and Gilbert than Candy and Buddy :lol: 

They will be fine the day after the op and won't really notice ( it will take a little while for the op to be effective for Buddy ) 

For what it's worth i think you are doing the right thing 


Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi Sue

The little boy will physically recover quicker than the girl. Saying that, Jenny had her "ladies things" done a couple of years back. Whilst she was "under", she had her teeth cleaned and also a "lump" removed.

The first night, we slept downstairs on a mattress. The next day she was able to get up the stairs to bed.

I do not know how old your two are Sue, but if their teeth need cleaning, it might be worth discussing this with the vet.

They will be bounding about in no time at all.

R

PS - Oscar was snipped, but he still liked to practice!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

PS - Oscar was snipped, but he still liked to practice!


this resembles a few blokes I can think of.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Sue they will be fine honestly...........I know how it feels and the night before I was worried sick, but when they came out of the vets you wouldn't have known anything had been done.

The vet you are using is 1st class, and for the bitch it is more like a keyhole op than the previously used by many vets, Meg had just a little cross on her tum, you can't even see it now.

The lady that lives opposite you had her Lab done (a boy) and said she didn't want him having urges that he couldn't satisfy :wink: my two are def no different than before the op and at least Candy won't have to suffer Buddy well mounting her in the future LOL 

I promise you they will both be fine and you will wonder why you worried.


----------

